# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Nach umstieg auf krzeres Board neu Surfen lernen?

## Pollo

Moinsen,

nachdem ich vom Anfnger- zu Aufsteiger-board gewechselt habe, habe ich massive Probleme.


Doch vorab zu meiner Person und meinem "Knnen":
Bin 50+, ca. 100KG und habe vor ca. 3 Jahren mit geschenkten Material angefangen zu surfen.
Bis in diesen Sommer stand ich auf einer 187L Viper mit Schwert und habe mich von 5qm Dreieckssegel bis zu einem 8qm Sailloft Cross hochgearbeitet. Strandstart und Trapez klappt bis 5BF gut. Fussschlaufen dienen als Getrnkedosenhalter und Halsen habe ich so gut wie nie hinbekommen. Wasserstart hat bisher auch nur fast geklappt.
Nachdem das Board nun am Schwert mechanische Probleme hat und ich nicht immer der Langsamste sein wollte, sollte ein neueres Board her.... und nun beginnen meine Probleme:

Bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Fanatic Gecko 156 L Bamboo aus 2015. 156 L weil ich immer noch auf den Shotstart angewiesen bin.

Problem 1: ich schaffe es eher durch Zufall mal ins gleiten zu kommen. Abfallen, druck auf vorderen Fuss bzw. Druck ins Trapez bringen nicht den erwnschten Erfolg. Was kann ich noch probieren?

Problem 2: in Verdrngerfahrt ist es der reinste Eiertanz. Kurs halten kaum mglich. Irgendwie schiebt sich das Brett durchs Wasser, mal eher quer als lngs, mal suft das Heck ab, mal unterscheidet die Nase. Furchtbar anstrengend... Ist das bei den kurzen&breiten Brettern so normal, bzw. funktionieren die nur richtig wenn sie gleiten?

Problem 3: Ich schaffe es nicht, auch nur etwas Hhe zu laufen. Ablandiger Wind wre fr mich jetzt tatschlich ein Problem. Selbst beim gleiten habe ich es nicht geschafft auch nur etwas Hhe wieder wett zu machen. Und ich rede nicht davon das ich nur etwas Hhe verliere. An der Ostsee musste ich neulich 2 KM durchs flache Wasser zurck gehen... Finnen: 48cm Choco C1 oder 36cm Lessascher Bull Weed.  Tips?

Problem 4: Strze! Solche Strze habe ich vorher nie kennenlernen mssen. Wie kann ich aktiv diese Schleuderstrze verhindern, bzw. abmildern wenn ich spre das es zu solchen gleich kommen knnte? Natrlich habe ich mir gleich beim ersten Schleudersturz die Boardnase beschdigt und heute direkt neben dem frisch laminierten den nchsten ding geholt :-( (und das trotz solchem Mastpolster von ION). Der Gecko ist aber auch eine empfindliche Mimose... traue mich schon fast gar nix mehr aus Angst das ein Sturz irgendetwas am Board beschdigen knnte.


Habt ihr "Aufsteigertips" fr mich?

Aber es gibt auch positives mit dem neuen Board zu berichten: Wenn ich denn mal ins gleiten komme, wird das Brett bengstigend schnell und es hrt eigentlich gar nicht mehr auf zu gleiten bis ich eine Wende mache. Beim Gleiten wandern die Fe mehr oder weniger automatisch in die Schlaufen, kann also keine Bierdosen mehr mitnehmen... Und Wasserstart wird nchste Saison sicherlich auch was werden: beim Gecko klappt der Strandstart nun schon bis brusttiefen Wasser.

Vielen Dank fr eure Antworten uns bis denne

Oliver

----------


## Old Rob

Hallo Pollo

Es ist so, dass man beim Umsteigen auf ein neues Board vieles wieder neu lernen muss. Fr mein Empfinden bist du fast zu lange mit einem Schwertboard gefahren, so gestaltet sich die Angewhnung an dein neues Brett umso schwieriger.  Zu meinen Daten: bin 60+ und surfe seit 12 Jahren, habe also +/- im gleichen Alter wie du begonnen. Bin um 80 kg und fahre einen 133 L Gecko. Grundstzlich kann ich sagen, dass man sich mit zunehmenden Alter schwerer tut, Neues rasch zu lernen. Ich habe zusammen mit meinen Jungs (damals im Teenager-Alter) das Windsurfen gelernt. Obwohl ich derjenige mit den meisten Surfstunden bin, fahren sie mir bereits seit einigen Jahren um die Ohren. Zu deinen Problemen:

Problem 1: Wie ich herauslese, beherrscht du grundstzlich die Techniken des Angleitens. Daher ben, ben, ben. 
Problem 2: Windstrke, Segelgrsse, Finne? Das passiert mir auch, besonders wenn der Wind sehr schwach ist und das Segel kaum noch Druck hat. 
Problem 3: Gleiche Frage wie bei 2. Wenn du 2 km an Hhe verlierst, schein etwas elementar nicht zu stimmen. Bei grossen Segeln knnte auch die 48er Finne zu klein sein. Ich habe bei meinen 133 Litern eine 42er Finne, die aber gerade beim 8,5 qm-Segel zu klein ist. Gerade wenn der Wind knapp zum Gleiten reicht, da kann ich die Hhe auch kaum halten. Es kann aber auch sein, dass du zu viel Raumwindkurs fhrt und das Board nicht auf Halbwindkurs steuerst.

Problem 4: hngt wohl mit 1 zusammen. Auch hier gilt, die Ablufe beim Angleiten zu verfeinern. Kndigt sich ein Sturz langsam an - du merkst, dass du das Segel nicht mehr halten kannst, lass dich mit dem Segel nach Lee ziehen. Dabei den Gabelbaum festhalten, dann kannst du dich auf diesen absttzen, wenn das Segel in Wasser fllt. Die extremen Schleuderstrze kommen aber ohne Ankndigung. Als Schutz der Nase empfehle ich dir einen Protektor. zB. : http://www.carbonprotect.de/ gibt aber auch noch andere Hersteller.

Grsse Robert

----------


## Pollo

> Bei grossen Segeln knnte auch die 48er Finne zu klein sein. Ich habe bei meinen 133 Litern eine 42er Finne, die aber gerade beim 8,5 qm-Segel zu klein ist. Gerade wenn der Wind knapp zum Gleiten reicht, da kann ich die Hhe auch kaum halten.



Danke fr die Tips und Aufmunterung. 

Mein altes Board bin ich zum Schluss auch mglichst ohne Schwert gefahren, allerdings rutschtes es von alleine immer mal wieder runter.
Aber stimmt natrlich, wenn ich unbedingt wieder Hhe zurckgewinnen musste: Schwert raus und bei Verdrngerfahrt gemtlich wieder an den Ausgangspunkt zurck.





> Hallo Pollo
> 
> . Als Schutz der Nase empfehle ich dir einen Protektor. zB. : http://www.carbonprotect.de/ gibt aber auch noch andere Hersteller.
> 
> Grsse Robert



Eine Carbonnase hatte ich schon bestellt, aber aufgrund der Nachfrage und eines Trauerfalls dauert das momentan noch etwa 3 Wochen.

Habe heute begonnen den Schaden an meinem Board zu beheben. Dabei ist mir klar geworden warum die Dinger so empfindlich sind. Im Bereich der Nase besteht die Rail aus nur 1-2 Lagen Glasfaser - hauchdnn. Da htte ich, bei einer so exponierten Stelle, mehr erwartet.

Mit ben ben ben wird das dieses Jahr vermutlich nix mehr, ich will erst wieder aufs Wasser  wenn die Carbonnase angebracht ist.

Bis denne

Oliver

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo Oliver

Zu Punkt Hhe-Laufen:





> Problem 3: Ich schaffe es nicht, auch nur etwas Hhe zu laufen. Ablandiger Wind wre fr mich jetzt tatschlich ein Problem. Selbst beim gleiten habe ich es nicht geschafft auch nur etwas Hhe wieder wett zu machen. Und ich rede nicht davon das ich nur etwas Hhe verliere. An der Ostsee musste ich neulich 2 KM durchs flache Wasser zurck gehen... Finnen: 48cm Choco C1 oder 36cm Lessascher Bull Weed.  Tips?







> Aber stimmt natrlich, wenn ich unbedingt wieder Hhe zurckgewinnen musste: Schwert raus und bei Verdrngerfahrt gemtlich wieder an den Ausgangspunkt zurck.



Ich glaube auch, dass du diese bungsphase wegen dem langen Verbleib auf dem Schwertboard sozusagen etwas verpasst hast. In den bisher miterlebten Surf-Kursen ging's fr alle Teilnehmer sehr frh auf ein Fun-Board ohne Schwert, um damit das Hhe laufen in Dmpelfahrt zu ben (bevor auch nur annhernd ans Gleiten gedacht wurde). Es braucht einige Stunden, das Gefhl dafr zu entwickeln, whrend man vorher noch fast wie beim Segelboot aufkreuzen konnte. Mit hoch geklapptem Schwert beim Schwertboard ist normalerweise die Finne einfach zu klein.

Ich habe auch einen Gecko, meiner ist 120L (bei 73kg) von 2016. Ich mag das Brett und wrd's aufgrund der allgemeinen Eigenschaften auch wieder kaufen. Allerdings habe ich im Vergleich zu anderen bisher gefahrenen Modellen sprbar mehr Mhe damit, sowohl in Vedrngerfahrt wie auch beim Gleiten Hhe zu laufen. Weiss nicht, woran das liegt und ob sich die verschiedenen Grssen und Modelljahre diesbezglich unterscheiden.

Gruss Phil

----------


## KIV

Ein Tipp zu 1.-3.
Ist Dein Segeltrimm in Ordnung? Wenn Du zum Beispiel Dein Segel zu flach trimmst, hast Du zwar gefhlt durchaus "Druck" im Segel, aber keinen Vortrieb. Und ohne den fhrt Dein Board auch schon mal quer oder nur trge geradeaus und Du kommst nicht ins Gleiten.

Auch die Position vom Mastfu ist wichtig. Faustregel: Immer in die Mitte der nutzbaren Lnge. Bei sehr groen Segeln max 2cm vor, bei sehr kleinen max 2cm zurck.

Generell kann man eigentlich mit (fast) jedem Board auf Amwindkurs Hhe dmpeln. Nur bei SUPs mit recht runden Rails und kleinen Finnen ist das ggf. nicht mglich. Auch das kann man ben.

Gerade fr den Umstieg vom Schwertboard wrde ich Dir auch nochmal Unterricht empfehlen. Ein erfahrener Lehrer erkennt mgliche Haltungsfehler sofort und oft sind es nur Kleinigkeiten.

Bleib aber auf jeden Fall dran, es lohnt sich. Und: Materialschden gehren dazu, reparieren kannst Du ja auch schon..!  :Wink:

----------


## Pollo

" ... whrend man vorher noch fast wie beim Segelboot aufkreuzen konnte" 
- ja genau, so will ich das haben... ;-)  ja, da scheint umdenken angesagt.

"...  Ein erfahrener Lehrer erkennt mgliche Haltungsfehler sofort und oft sind es nur Kleinigkeiten."   
- da habe ich auch schon mal dran gedacht. Die erfahrenen Surfer am Spot knnen das meist schlecht erklren. Sie machen es richtig, aber oft ohne sagen zu knnen was den Unterschied macht.

"...Ist Dein Segeltrimm in Ordnung?"
- davon gehe ich eigentlich inzwischen aus. Das Sailloft Cross hat sowieso ein eher starkes Profil mit reichlich Bauch. Frs schlabbrige Ende oben am Segel muss ich heftig krftig ziehen und am Gabelbaum wird es quasi nur fixiert.


Klar bleibe ich dran.

Bis denne

Oliver

----------


## seegraser

Die Probleme kennen wohl viele uns.

"beherrscht du grundstzlich die Techniken des Angleitens"

Es klingt ein wenig nach zu viel oder zu lange Raumshotkurs, da mangelt es viell. noch am Dichtholen oder an Geschwindigkeit ?
Ansonsten gibt es noch die Aufsteiger mit Schwert zur Not  :Smile:  , schau mal unter Freerider: http://www.educatium.de/wellenreiten...windsurfen.htm

----------

